# Sistema lento

## iTT

Já andava a notar que o meu sistema andava um pouco lento mas desde que passei a usar o kde 3.3. isso agravou-se notavelmente.

O problema não será ram pois tenho 512M de ram e no monitor não costuma indicar que está a ser usada muita ram, quanto a disco, o sistema faz muitos acessos ao mesmo, não mas sendo por swap.

E sendo o processador um pentium 4 at 2.53GHz, também me parece que não será por ai.

Penso que talvés possa ser das flags usadas:

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X gtk gnome mmx sse"
```

Quando corro o openoffice vejo o que é o desespero, esta versão, da ximian, foi compilada por mim visto alguem ter dito que a versão compilada costumava ser mais rapida que a binaria...

Mudei para gentoo por este ser um sistema limpo e estavael quando bem configurado, e por liberdade de configuração. Até tenho estado contente com ele mas de uns tempos para ca ele tem vindo a arrastar-se.... tipo m$  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Mythos

Essa lentidão puderá ser devido ao xorg 6.8 caso o tenhas, existe uma thread no fórum, onde tem um how to para fazer um tunning e tornar o sistema mais rápido.

Eu não reporto qualquer tipo de problemas já mexi em dois gentoo-dev-sources, um para amd64 e outro para amd32, não reporto problemas de maior, mesmo com uma data de bacuradas feitas desde ter feito o clean ao bash   :Twisted Evil:  , a instalar e desinstalar udev, devfs, baselayout 1.9 1.11, etc, etc e etc. 

Tenho testado também em duas máquinas com gentoo hardened-dev-sources, o unico problema que tive foi em não conseguir emergir o perl 5.8.4, mas depois de uns truques lá consegui.

Existem como é obvio bastantes problemas com os OS, mas acho que dos que tenho utilizado até agora este gentoo é bastante estável e rápido.

já agora vê se tens o teu hda a 32b

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=254988

Tune para o gentoo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=231170

----------

## iTT

Ainda uso o 6.7.0-r2 pois a ati não tinha aceleração a funcionar no 6.8

Tambem mudei para xorg quando mudei para o kde 3.3.1

Pode ser que o problema tambem seja do novo kernel k compilei o 2.6.9, mas sendo este com +- as mesmas configs do anterior.2.6.5,  não estou a ver o que seja

----------

## Matheus Villela

Uma possível causa do problema é o -O3

Veja que o -O3 tenta optimizar o binário que que ele seja o mais rápido possível a custo de um binário maior.

Binário maior = mais coisa pra carregar = mais tempo pro programa abrir (ok, nem sempre terá esse efeito, mas ao meu modo de ver é uma generalização "correta")

Parei de usar -O3 pra usar -O2 depois que percebi que o binário do XMAME pode chegar a 40 megas com -O3 e apenas 10 megas com -O2.

O problema pode se agravar caso seu HD seja lento(digo algo como um 5200 rpm que não aceite modos udma).

Uma "twekada" com o hdparm pode lhe ajudar, derrepente as configurações atuais de acesso ao HD não sejam as melhores que você possa usar.

Outra coisa que percebo visivelmente é que o tempo de carregamento de programas QT é maior que GTK(um pouco óbvio) mas além disso quando um app QT está carregando aqui(no caso o único que uso é o Opera) o HD não faz barulho... parece que a transferência de dados do HD pra ram é feita mais devagar, já quando carrego um app GTK sem ter a lib carregado(exemplo, firefox e rox) o HD faz barulho até que o app termine de carregar, dando uma impressão que tudo é carregado pra memória mais rapidamente.

Digo isso somente baseado em minhas observações, não sei explicar ao certo porque ocorre então não garanto que nada esteja certo  :Very Happy: 

O ximian aqui(xp 2000+, hd 7200 rodando em udma6, 512 de ram @133mhz) compilado por mim com "-curl -debug +gnome -java -kde", -O2 e optimizações pro meu processador carrega em 25 segundos.

----------

## Mythos

```
 hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 41110142976, start = 0
```

Vê lá se tens o IO_support a 16 ou 32 bits ...

se não tiveres:

```
disc0_args="-d1c1u1m16"
```

----------

## iTT

 *Mythos wrote:*   

>  já agora vê se tens o teu hda a 32b 

 

```
hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 40007761920, start = 0
```

40 GB Hard Disk EIDE, ATA 100

----------

## pilla

Se não estás nem usando o DMA, é claro que tem que estar leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeento. Tenta as opções que os companheiros postaram.

----------

## fernandotcl

Para processadores recentes Intel, com bastante cache, -O3 está bom. -O2 é bom pra usuários AMD.

Btw, pra colocar DMA nos discos, não é necessário o hdparm.

----------

## iTT

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Se não estás nem usando o DMA, é claro que tem que estar leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeento. Tenta as opções que os companheiros postaram.

 

```
hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

como activo o DMA????

----------

## Matheus Villela

Veja antes se seu HD suporta udma e que modos  :Wink: 

```
# hdparm -i /dev/hda
```

Dá um look nesse artigo  :Wink: 

http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos/verArtigo.php?codigo=1149

----------

## iTT

Nem mais..

Era mesmo esse how to que estava a seguir

```
hdparm -i /dev/hda

...

DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

...

```

----------

## pilla

Provavelmente não habilitaste suporte do kernel ao teu chipset. Ou então rodou o HDPARM como user normal.

----------

## Iluminatus

 *Quote:*   

> Provavelmente não habilitaste suporte do kernel ao teu chipset

 

Ia mais pra essa hipotese. Faz o menuconfig e vê se ja tens o teu chipset adicionado á compilação. Se não tiver adiciona e recompila.

----------

## Mythos

```
hdparm -d1c1u1m16 /dev/hda

#depois, verifica se continua o IO a 16 bits

hdparm /dev/hda
```

caso continue:

```
emerge pciutils

lspci |grep IDE
```

Depois é so inserires o chipset que te der na secção ATA do Kernel

exemplo:

```
su -

emerge pciutils

lspci |grep IDE

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
```

No meu computador tenho algo como isto(AMD64)

```
 <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                    <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                                                     │ │

  │ │                                    ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives                                          │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)                                      │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                                                         │ │

  │ │                                    <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                    [*]       Use multi-mode by default                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                    < >     PCMCIA IDE support                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                    <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                    < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                         │ │

  │ │                                    <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                    <*>     SCSI emulation support                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]     IDE Taskfile IO (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                    ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                    < >     generic/default IDE chipset support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                    [*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]       Boot off-board chipsets first support                                                               │ │

  │ │                                    < >       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                    < >       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                 │ │

  │ │                                    < >       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                    [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA                                                        │ │

  │ │                                    [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                                                             │ │

  │ │                                    [*]           Enable DMA only for disks   

                           < >         AEC62XX chipset support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                    < >         ALI M15x3 chipset support                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                    < >         AMD and nVidia IDE support                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                    < >         ATI IXP chipset IDE support                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                    < >         CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                    < >         Compaq Triflex IDE support                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                    < >         CY82C693 chipset support                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                    < >         Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTAL)                                       │ │

  │ │                                    < >         Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset support                                       │ │

  │ │                                    < >         HPT34X chipset support                                                                            │ │

  │ │                                    < >         HPT36X/37X chipset support                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                    < >         National SCx200 chipset support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                    < >         Intel PIIXn chipsets support                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                    < >         NS87415 chipset support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                    < >         PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support                                                               │ │

  │ │                                    < >         PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support                                                      │ │

  │ │                                    < >         ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support                                                       │ │

  │ │                                    < >         Silicon Image chipset support                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                    < >         SiS5513 chipset support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                    < >         SLC90E66 chipset support                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                    < >         Tekram TRM290 chipset support                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                    <*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]     IGNORE word93 Validation BITS                                                                         │ │

  │ └────────
```

----------

## iTT

Ja recompilei e voltei a recompilar e não cheguei a lado nenhum.

Ja googlei, e nada de dar com o erro...

```
lspci | grep IDE

0000:00:10.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4)
```

```
  │ │<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                        │ │

  │ │<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support            │ │

  │ │---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives │ │

  │ │[ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driv│ │

  │ │[ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                │ │

  │ │<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                               │ │

  │ │[*]       Use multi-mode by default                                  │ │

  │ │< >     PCMCIA IDE support                                           │ │

  │ │<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                              │ │

  │ │< >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)

  │ │<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                             │ │

  │ │<*>     SCSI emulation support                                       │ │

  │ │[ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                          │ │

  │ │[ ]     IDE Taskfile IO (EXPERIMENTAL)                               │ │

  │ │---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                 │ │

  │ │<*>     generic/default IDE chipset support                          │ │

  │ │[*]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                │ │

  │ │[ ]       CMD640 enhanced support                                    │ │

  │ │[*]     PCI IDE chipset support 

  │ │[*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                         │ │

  │ │[*]       Boot off-board chipsets first support                      │ │

  │ │<*>       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                            │ │

  │ │< >       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)        │ │

  │ │<*>       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                              │ │

  │ │[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                         │ │

  │ │[ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA               │ │

  │ │[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                    │ │

  │ │[*]           Enable DMA only for disks                              │ │

  │ │< >         AEC62XX chipset support

  │ │<*>         ALI M15x3 chipset support                                │ │

  │ │[ ]           ALI M15x3 WDC support (DANGEROUS)                      │ │

  │ │< >         AMD and nVidia IDE support                               │ │

  │ │< >         ATI IXP chipset IDE support                              │ │

  │ │< >         CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support                           │ │

  │ │< >         Compaq Triflex IDE support                               │ │

  │ │< >         CY82C693 chipset support                                 │ │

  │ │< >         Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTA│ │

  │ │< >         Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset suppo│ │

  │ │< >         HPT34X chipset support  

  │ │< >         HPT36X/37X chipset support                               │ │

  │ │< >         National SCx200 chipset support                          │ │

  │ │<*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support                             │ │

  │ │< >         NS87415 chipset support                                  │ │

  │ │< >         PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support                      │ │

  │ │< >         PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support             │ │

  │ │< >         ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support              │ │

  │ │< >         Silicon Image chipset support                            │ │

  │ │< >         SiS5513 chipset support                                  │ │

  │ │< >         SLC90E66 chipset support                

  │ │< >         Tekram TRM290 chipset support                            │ │

  │ │< >         VIA82CXXX chipset support                                │ │

  │ │[ ]     IGNORE word93 Validation BITS   
```

----------

## Mythos

│<*>     generic/default IDE chipset support         

o teu problema está ai ...

mete isso em branco...

 │< >     generic/default IDE chipset support

----------

## iTT

 *Quote:*   

> #depois, verifica se continua o IO a 16 bits

 

Na BIOS a opção de por a 32bits está disable, não haverá problema se fizer o enable disso?

----------

## pilla

 *iTT wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   #depois, verifica se continua o IO a 16 bits 
> 
> Na BIOS a opção de por a 32bits está disable, não haverá problema se fizer o enable disso?

 

A principio nao, a nao ser que teu disco seja muito antigo (acho).

Já quanto a desabilitar "generic/default IDE chipset support", não creio que faça qualquer diferença.

----------

## iTT

 *pilla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Já quanto a desabilitar "generic/default IDE chipset support", não creio que faça qualquer diferença.

 

Ao que parece fez alguma diferença. Já tenho o DMA activo.

Quanto ao disco, é recente, tem ano e meio, e é de um portatil.

----------

## pilla

 *iTT wrote:*   

>  *pilla wrote:*   
> 
> Já quanto a desabilitar "generic/default IDE chipset support", não creio que faça qualquer diferença. 
> 
> Ao que parece fez alguma diferença. Já tenho o DMA activo.
> ...

 

Eu experimentei no meu e nao fez (também um portátil).

----------

## To

Não faz mesmo qq tipo de diferença. E já agora... *só* tens 512M de RAM?!..

O material informático anda barato por essas zonas  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

